# Stuxnet Gemeinschaftsprojekt der USA und Israels?



## Newsfeed (16 Januar 2011)

Es ist schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr, dass der Wurm Stuxnet exakt auf eine iranische Anlage zur Uran-Anreicherung zugeschnitten war, und dass ein Expertenteam dahinter stecken musste. Die New York Times veröffentlichte jetzt Hintergrundinfos.

Weiterlesen...


----------

